# CPT Guidance for definition of 'Infant'



## cswift (Oct 19, 2009)

Can anyone please advise where I can find guidance about clarification of defining an 'Infant'? I have a chart that is charging CPT 73592, however, the child is going to be 3 yrs old on 12/09/09. This is going to hit the edits if not corrected. I would like to offer supporting info to our techs they can reference in the future to clear up age discrepancies. 

Thank you in advance for your time and advice.

Candy S. CPC, CPC-H


----------



## aarnold13 (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know if this well help but in the critical care sevices section of E/M there is a large green section that states infants 29 days through 71 months of age and neonates are 28 days of age or less.


----------

